# Joint Torture Test



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I found this clip on YouTube and thought I would share with all. It is of a laboratory test of a number of different joint types. The testing was conducted by Wood magazine and is very interesting. The mortise and tenon joint is the clear winner in this contest. Enjoy!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool video, too bad they didn't show you more joints. Or at leatst the rusults.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I cannot see this video. When I clicked on the link it said I needed a new version of Adobe Flash Player. When I tried to get that it said there was not yet one for 64 bit computers.

George


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JT,

Great video thanks for posting it.


----------

